# Betta Compatibility



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

I just bought myself a late Christmas present in the form of a ten-gallon tank, filter and hood light! 

I'm planning on cycling the tank with a few zebra danios, and I'm hoping they survive the cycle because I'd like to keep them.

I've read that they'd be okay with a betta? After I'm through cycling the tank, I'd like to add a male betta and a couple cory cats. Will they all be okay together in one 10G tank :?:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

amandalynn said:


> I just bought myself a late Christmas present in the form of a ten-gallon tank, filter and hood light!
> 
> I'm planning on cycling the tank with a few zebra danios, and I'm hoping they survive the cycle because I'd like to keep them.
> 
> I've read that they'd be okay with a betta? After I'm through cycling the tank, I'd like to add a male betta and a couple cory cats. Will they all be okay together in one 10G tank :?:


That would be pretty tight. Cories need to be in a group of at least 3, while Zebras like being in a decently-sized group of 5 or more. Adding a betta would be a tight fit.

The zebras will probably nip at the bettas tail as well.


----------



## amandalynn (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'm leaning against adding a betta. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

i've had a betta in a 2.5g tank with a few pink zebras and they enjoy each other's company


----------

